# Hooping full brim sun hats?



## AirspeedPhoto (May 2, 2011)

Ok I searched the forum and can't find an answer. I need to embroider on a sun hat that has a brim all the way around and it won't go into the hat hoop on my SWF machine.
If I use a regular flat hoop, I can't sew a large enough area. Just something small right in the middle.
Does anyone have a recommendation or where to find a special hoop for this?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Fast Frames or one of the clamp systems might be your best bet.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

you can use your cap frame, you just need to fold the 'sides' up and hoop them in. it is a wrestling act for sure but it can be done. 

clamping frames can work also. 

btw, these are normally called bucket hats, if you do a search with that term you can find more. 

Embroidery Supplies.com - Fast Frames Embroidery Hoops

http://www.embroiderytipsandmore.com/index.php?option=com_alphacontent&task=view&id=160&Itemid=59


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

HoopTech makes a bucket hat frame that might work. But I can't imagine buying a $300 frame for one job?

Could you possible hoop a couple pieces of heavy tearaway in your cap frames and then pin the sun hat to the backing? You would need to be careful to put down a good underlay to nail the cap to the backing. A bit of spray ahdesive would help as well.


----------



## tosca (Jun 12, 2015)

I am also struggling with this and was wondering how you went with those hats? I only have 10 to do so don't want to buy an extra frame.


----------



## NiceThreadsLLC (Mar 20, 2012)

The hoop tech bucket frame is really worth the investment if you have people looking for these hats. We didn't really make any money on the first couple jobs, but now we have them and don't need to turn people away. We got 1 to start and then when we started getting larger orders we picked up more of them.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I use regular hat frames and fold the sides. Just be careful that the front (if that is the design location) isn't obstructed by the folded sides.


----------

